

NSScreencast: Bite-sized Screencasts for iOS Development - eloisius
http://nsscreencast.com

======
alpb
This is good but I'd rather prefer paying for individual items or buying
credits. A subscription model is not efficient for customers, I think. I am a
fan of NSHipster blog but I also would love such tutorials and screencasts.
But at this moment this is very inefficient.

~~~
subdigital
I've considered it in the past. There hasn't been much demand for it. Can you
suggest the idea at <http://nsscreencast.uservoice.com> so people can vote on
it?

------
danielhughes
You should consider featuring a free preview somewhere prominently on the
page. Most people won't think to click your RSS button to find them. I know it
says "free videos" right there on the button, but it's still very easy to
miss.

~~~
subdigital
Thanks, that's a good point. In the beginning, when I didn't have a lot of
episodes, the free ones were easier to find. I'll be adding a quick way to see
all the free videos on the site soon.

------
pfisch
Do people pay for things like this? Seems like you could just google some free
examples or just look at stack overflow.

~~~
Groxx
Stack Overflow has reams of bad advice for Objective C. The dominant
suggestions (that I encounter, anyway) routinely come up at the next-year's
WWDC as things you should not ever do for any reason (and then they continue
to be the dominant suggestion for another year).

Not that there isn't a lot of good, free resources out there. Apple's
documentation being the most important and valuable example. But someone has
to fill in the gaps, and I will happily argue that it can be worth quite a lot
of time and money to learn something _correctly_ rather than waste many hours
due to bad advice. I haven't looked through these in particular, but yes,
people pay for things like this, and they can definitely be worth it.

~~~
Appdanowicz
"Stack Overflow has reams of bad advice for Objective C. The dominant
suggestions (that I encounter, anyway) routinely come up at the next-year's
WWDC as things you should not ever do for any reason (and then they continue
to be the dominant suggestion for another year)."

Can you provide some examples of this?

